# missing a bolt on rear cover



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

I'm pretty certain I have a GM 12 bolt rear. Anyone know what size bolt holds on the cover, I'm missing one?

Whenever I go to the hardware store with a bolt or screw, I usually end up having to buy five different sizes to get it right.

[URL=http://s874.photobucket.com/albums/ab310/AMT1379/?action=view&current=IMG_0703.jpg][/URL]


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Remove one of the other bolts before you go to the store and then match it up. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, that's a 12 bolt, note the 2 bottom bolts, 10 bolts only have 1 bottom bolt. That's the quicky way to tell what the competition is running.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Right now it's an 11 bolt:rofl:


----------

